

Ask HN: Where do you host medium-scale start up sites? - cao825

I have been using HostGator shared hosting as a low cost solution to host some of my start up ideas over the past year or so.  Unfortunately any time a site gets a decent amount of traffic, my account gets disabled for server load or something of that nature.  For those of you that outsource your hosting, what sites have you used that you like?  My main requirements are PHP, SQL, ruby, and python.<p>Thanks!
======
daleharvey
<http://linode.com> its a vps so a little more manual, but full control over
your stack

[http://www.linode.com/?r=bde45b7ba8346eec9a56d7276f536caea70...](http://www.linode.com/?r=bde45b7ba8346eec9a56d7276f536caea70c6004)

is a referral link :)

~~~
Dramatize
I second Linode.com

It's the first real VPS I've used and it's been pretty straight forward to
learn. We're using it to host <http://rumplo.com>

------
dibarra
Personally, I have a dedicated server, there's plenty to be had out there for
a relatively cheap price. ($50ish range, they're out there, I'm hosting at
<http://securedservers.com>)

A dedicated server is a good opportunity to learn about server administration
too!

------
hank808
Rackspace "Cloud Sites". It is like shared hosting, except it scales. PHP and
.NET only.

------
seointexas
Media Temple is pretty sweet, and they have a friendly user interface.

------
shadowz
Liquid Web or Storm on Demand (Liquid Web's cloud solution)

------
vipivip
Serverbeach folks have great infrastructure.

------
gopi
Rackspace

